# Magic Foods



## bill hopkinson (Aug 2, 2014)

Every so often I come across yet another food that is supposed to reduce blood sugar.


Bitter gourd
Cinnamon
Fenugreek
Used in India and China. Mixed together as tea they are not bad, and I drink it not because I believe it works, but because it makes my chinese partner happy


Then there is oatmeal - makes me bloated
Dark Chocolate - I have a stash of 95% Cocoa chocolate from France for dark days


I expect someone is promoting Goji Berries and Aloe Vera for diabetes on the grounds that they are being promoted for every other medical condition known to man. 



What other _magic foods_ do you know about?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2014)

Not exactly food, but some idiot was promoting hydrogen peroxide (i.e. bleach ) as a diabetes 'cure'. Well, I suppose it's going to kill you or cure you! 

Turmeric is one thing that springs to mind for supposedly helping with your BG levels.


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 2, 2014)

My friend was found that cinnamon reduced BS and brought me in some cinnamon tea bags to work. All I can say is I have never tasted anything quite so vile


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 2, 2014)

Cinnamon was the only one I'd heard of but the Starbucks cinnamon swirl didn't do a thing to lower my blood sugar 

Someone told me shellfish is good for lowering blood sugar, can't try that one since I have anaphylaxis (prawns but that means no shellfish or fish unless I know it's been prepared away from shellfish).


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2014)

Have a look at "Rhubarb" on the web. It comes across as being good for diabetics ?


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 2, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Have a look at "Rhubarb" on the web. It comes across as being good for diabetics ?



Does that include Rhubarb crumble??


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2014)

It depends on the 6 bags of sugar in the crumble me thinks Cat


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2014)

Apparently Gingko Biloba also has magic properties:

http://www.foodconsumer.org/newsite...elps_diabetes_mellitus_type_2_0802140221.html


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Not exactly food, but some idiot was promoting hydrogen peroxide (i.e. bleach ) as a diabetes 'cure'. Well, I suppose it's going to kill you or cure you!
> 
> Turmeric is one thing that springs to mind for supposedly helping with your BG levels.



Well, I suppose if we consume a lot of antioxidants, there might be a need for antiantioxidants??  

DO NOT TRY turmeric tea bags


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 2, 2014)

Cat that's made me lol, I won't be trying them lol


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 3, 2014)

So we need a rhubarb, cinnamon, gourd, turmeric crumble with ginkgo custard and we're all cured.  I'm on it


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

Good luck Kooky !


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 3, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> So we need a rhubarb, cinnamon, gourd, turmeric crumble with ginkgo custard and we're all cured.  I'm on it



Don't forget the Blueberries.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2014)

Just came across another: White Mulberry Leaf Extract. "regular use of the extract may greatly benefit people control their diabetes to a level where the use of insulin or any other medication is no longer needed". 

Oh dear!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2014)

And another,,,Okra.

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=47755


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2014)

Apparently we can add oregano and rosemary to the list:

http://easyhealthoptions.com/twin-superherbs-fight-diabetes/


----------



## cherrypie (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't forget the garlic.

Throughout history in the Middle East, East Asia and Nepal, garlic has been used to treat bronchitis, hypertension (high blood pressure), TB (tuberculosis), liver disorders, dysentery, flatulence, colic, intestinal worms, rheumatism, diabetes, and fevers.
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/265853.php


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 5, 2014)

Instead of a salt seller we have a Garlic pepper pot Cherry pie  I was watching a thing on telly last nt about Seaweed salt.   Heathier ?


----------



## Deeko (Aug 5, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Just came across another: White Mulberry Leaf Extract. "regular use of the extract may greatly benefit people control their diabetes to a level where the use of insulin or any other medication is no longer needed".
> 
> Oh dear!



I just burst out laughing reading this in the office on my lunch break and got a few funny looks 

It's shocking, but so ridiculous I couldn't help myself and had to laugh.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

Pistachios...

http://www.sciencecodex.com/pistach..._response_to_stress_in_type_2_diabetes-139026


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 6, 2014)

Pistachios? Well that will not be a problem, I will add some to my permitted snack box.

White mulberry leaves I have heard before, in fact I bought a white mulberry tea from a store in Singapore. I am pretty tolerant but I couldn't cope with the taste. I have a white mulberry in the garden so I might experiment...

Okra and garlic come frozen from Asda and used regularly.
Get black seaweed from the chinese shop, makes stews tasty.
Oregano and Rosemary in the garden, need to use them more often.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 6, 2014)

Ginkgo sounds good for T2 to me Northy. Has anybody tried it ? If so let us know how it was ?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2014)

Here are a few more, not sure about the brown rice, pasta and bread 

http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/drnick-deakin/2014/08/ten-foods-to-tackle-diabetes/


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 7, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Here are a few more, not sure about the brown rice, pasta and bread
> 
> http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/drnick-deakin/2014/08/ten-foods-to-tackle-diabetes/



I always suspected that I should eat more chocolate and cheese sandwiches


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 7, 2014)

This is going to be challenging to incorporate into one crumble but I'm still on it


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> This is going to be challenging to incorporate into one crumble but I'm still on it



A topping of cheese?

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=47847


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 8, 2014)

Northerner said:


> A topping of cheese?
> 
> http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=47847



Currently it's a, Choc, blueberry, gourd crumble so a bit of cheese will add a delightful tang


----------



## Flower (Aug 8, 2014)

I use white mulberry handwash so that must explain the reduction in my HbA1c or does it only work if I eat it


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

Flower said:


> I use white mulberry handwash so that must explain the reduction in my HbA1c or does it only work if I eat it



Well The Melon Cure works on the principle of treading on bitter gourd, so I don't see why not!


----------



## Silmarillion (Aug 9, 2014)

Don't forget the nettle tea which can apparently be a hypoglycaemic agent! I tried some last week, it's not as bad as it sounds lol.....it had no effect upon my blood sugars .....


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2014)

Heather Hughes said:


> Don't forget the nettle tea which can apparently be a hypoglycaemic agent! I tried some last week, it's not as bad as it sounds lol.....it had no effect upon my blood sugars .....



Good spot Heather, sounds about as good as the others!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2014)

Not a magic food, more of a drink


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 24, 2014)

That sounds like a load of bull!


----------



## jacmarczacc (Sep 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Not exactly food, but some idiot was promoting hydrogen peroxide (i.e. bleach ) as a diabetes 'cure'. Well, I suppose it's going to kill you or cure you!
> 
> Turmeric is one thing that springs to mind for supposedly helping with your BG levels.


A church has been selling blackcurrant squash and olive oil which it claims can cure cancer. The ordinary supermarket olive oil, and blackcurrant squash once they are blessed by a pastor they can cure serious illnesses including cancer, HIV and diabetes. reporters said "We were offered a one litre bottle of the drink and a 500ml bottle of supermarket olive oil for £14."  I think the real miracle was they were able sell it in the first place..


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 5, 2014)

When I went on the expert insulin course I made friends with a man who swore by a vegetable but I can't remember what it is.  It wasn't one of the bog standard ones - something weird that he gets from a little shop in Birmingham!!  Although he later found a tinned version.  He said it tasted awful but it had made a huge difference.  If I remember what it was I will tell you - I like to be helpful!!


----------



## bill hopkinson (Sep 5, 2014)

Flutterby said:


> When I went on the expert insulin course I made friends with a man who swore by a vegetable but I can't remember what it is.  It wasn't one of the bog standard ones - something weird that he gets from a little shop in Birmingham!!  Although he later found a tinned version.  He said it tasted awful but it had made a huge difference.  If I remember what it was I will tell you - I like to be helpful!!



It could be bitter gourd. Looks like a small cucumber with warts.
Used a lot in India and further east for diabetes.
I get it frozen in Asda, and OK in a casserole.


----------



## happydog (Sep 6, 2014)

I have been recommended to try okra.  Apparently you boil it up and leave it to cool  and drink the fluid.  Has anyone tried it?  Can't say I feel tempted.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 6, 2014)

happydog said:


> I have been recommended to try okra.  Apparently you boil it up and leave it to cool  and drink the fluid.  Has anyone tried it?  Can't say I feel tempted.



Brave move, it creates a sticky sort of mucous when boiled [shudder], an acquired taste I assume but I will not be acquiring it


----------



## happydog (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes the person who recommended it said that it is slimy but doesn't taste too bad and you get used to it and she swears that it has helped her T2 husband's BG levels.  Sounds disgusting to me but I might give it a try.


----------



## bill hopkinson (Sep 6, 2014)

happydog said:


> I have been recommended to try okra.  Apparently you boil it up and leave it to cool  and drink the fluid.  Has anyone tried it?  Can't say I feel tempted.



I use okra, my other half loves it.
Must be young because there are hard bits in old okra.
Al dente is the order of the day. In the boiling water, and out again pretty quickly, otherwise it is too slimy.
Not bad in curry alongside lamb or beef.
The stock after boiling isn't interesting to drink, I eat the okra.
Not difficult to grow, treat it like a pea.


----------



## Silmarillion (Sep 7, 2014)

Not a magic food, more of a drink 

I actually found a recipe for nettle cake and nettle soup.....so nettles are a magic food and versatile magic drink too northerner


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2014)

Hibiscus!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2014)

Mangoes!


----------

